# Hệ thống thông gió cho phòng ngủ hiệu quả, an toàn



## Soho (7/10/21)

Không gian phòng ngủ bí bách, khó chịu. Đặc biệt đối với các gia đình có sử dụng điều hòa, sau 1 đêm dài nghỉ ngơi, sáng dậy luôn có cảm giác uể oải, mệt mỏi, khó chịu? Đâu là lý do và cách khắc phục là như thế nào?




*Lý do phòng ngủ luôn bí và cảm thấy mệt mỏi sau khi ngủ dậy:*
Phòng ngủ thường được thiết kế khá kín và riêng tư và có thời gian sử dụng nhiều nhất trong tất cả các không gian. Do đó, các phòng này thường được thiết kế kín. Do đó, nếu ở lâu trong này, quá trình hô hấp sẽ thải ra khí CO2 và giảm nồng độ khí O2 trong nhà. Đặc biệt khi sử dụng cùng với điều hòa hoặc thiết bị sưởi thì gần như là sẽ đóng kín mọi lỗ thông gió. Chúng làm nóng/mát khí trong nhà một cách tuần hoàn trong phòng, không có sự trao đổi khí. Bởi vậy, sau 1 thời gian dài sử ngủ (6-10 tiếng) sẽ bị thiếu không khí rất nhiều. Đó là lý do vì sao sau khi nghỉ dậy cảm thấy mệt mỏi, uể oải, đau đầu.

Cùng với đó, bụi bẩn, phấn hoa, khí thải độc hại phát ra từ đồ nội thất cũng làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng không khí và sức khỏe con người. 
Cách khắc phục tình trạng trên đó là lắp đặt hệ thống thông gió cho phòng ngủ

*Hệ thống thông gió cho phòng ngủ

Chức năng của hệ thống thông gió*
Chức năng chính các sản phẩm thông gió: Hút mùi, bụi bẩn, khí cũ trong phòng ra bên ngoài. Loại bỏ độ ẩm dư thừa trong không khí, giảm thiểu tình trạng ẩm ướt làm phát triển nấm mốc và vi khuẩn gây hại. Không khí trong nhà sẽ trở nên thông thoáng, sạch sẽ và thoải mái hơn



*
Các loại quạt thông gió cho phòng ngủ*
Để lắp đặt quạt thông gió cho phòng ngủ, có thể lựa chọn 2 dòng quạt: Quạt thông gió âm trần hoặc quạt hút mùi gắn tường.
- Quạt thông gió âm trần: Toàn bộ thiết bị và máy sẽ được đặt trên mái nhà và nối ống ra ngoài để xả khí. Đây cũng là kiểu lắp đặt mà các chủ đầu tư ưu tiên lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên, để lắp đặt được dòng sản phẩm này thì cần phải có trần giả.
- Quạt thông gió gắn tường: Lắp đặt đơn giản với chi phí thấp. Được sử dụng phổ biến ở các nhà ở không có trần giả. 
>>> Xem thêm các dòng quạt thông gió tại đây: Quạt Thông Gió Hút Mùi| Hàng Nhập Khẩu| Chất Lượng| Soho

*Lưu ý khi lựa chọn quạt thông gió phòng ngủ tránh sai lầm*

Xác định diện tích nhà và lựa chọn dòng sản phẩm có công suất và lưu lượng gió tương ứng. Tránh trường hợp chọn dòng máy quá yếu, không đủ công suất để cấp hút.
Lựa chọn dòng quạt có độ ồn thấp bởi đây là không gian yêu cầu độ yê tĩnh cao. Độ ồn tối đa nên chọn là 40dB
Hiện nay, trên thị trường đang có mẫu quạt thông gió cho phòng ngủ được nhiều người yêu thích và lựa chọn đó là quạt thông gió âm trần Himpel C2-100LM. Với thiết kế 3 loại mặt cho khách hàng lựa chọn khá đẹp mặt và sang trọng (mặt lá,vuông và mặt tròn). Dòng sản phẩm này khá êm, phù hợp với thẩm mỹ và nhu cầu của người dùng.


 

Mọi thông tin chi tiết cần tư vấn hỗ trợ, liên hệ ngay Soho theo hotline: 0934452678 để được giải đáp nhanh nhất


----------

